# New guy from the southwest!



## 223voodoo (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey all! Been shooting a bow for a while, started on a old hand me down recurve and now have a Bear Grizzly 45#. I broke into the compound game last year when our Sportsman's Warehouse closed down. I now have a Bowtech Patriot II. I hunted last year with it, didn't kill, but am thoroughly addicted!

I've been poking around here and there is a lot of knowledgeable folks. I am fixing to begin a rebuild of my sights, rest, and arrow choices. 

I am still really ignorant about tuning them and such, so I am looking forward everyone's input!


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## BGI Hunter (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* 223voodoo. Have fun here.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

:welcome: *to Archerytalk!!

Randy
Mod Staff*


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------

